# (Hackintosh)Sapphire 7850 sur un mac pro 1.1



## roipiotr (18 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous !!!!


J'ai vu que sur cette video un type avait réussi à l'installer. Alors j'ai commandé la carte, puis le cable. Et là je me retrouve comme un sot : les ventilos tournent, mais apres quelques minutes aucun écran ne s'allume. 
Si j'ai fait ça, c'est que la CG que j'avais était de 2006 (256mo VRAM) .

J'ai commencé à lire des topics en anglais, mais je vous avoue être largué, j'ai peur de me tromper, et en français je trouve rien.
Alors j'ai réussi à trouver un fichier : ATI7000Controller.kext.zip


Dois je l'installer et comment ? 
Est ce la faute à l'OS, dois je passer sur mountain lion?

Voila, j'espère pouvoir trouver sur ce forum un connaisseur en la matière qui puisse me guider. 

Cordialement


----------



## zenelae (18 Mai 2015)

Hello, brao à toi, tu as donc un Kext en ta possession, c'est l'équivalent d'un driver.

Donc ton mac pro 1.1 est un vrai mac pro ou un hackintosh?

Si hackintosh, met ta Carte viédo sur le Slot PciExpress identifié 0 ou 1 ( en fonction de ta CM)
Cette carte est reconnu normalement et nativement par Mac OS, mais tu dois ajouter les framebuffer spcifique à celle-ci ou même parfois un Kext ou d'n Boot flag.

Essai de ne pas installer le Kext, mais au boot, de rentrer le flag:


```
GraphicsEnabler=No
```


----------



## roipiotr (18 Mai 2015)

Bonjour! Et merci, comment puis je rentrer cette commande si l écran ne sais allume pas ?
En tout cas les ventilateurs tournent


----------



## zenelae (18 Mai 2015)

Hello, peux tu me dire comment tu as installer ta machine?
Un boot Flag est une ligne de commande à écrire lors du chargement de ton Bootloader ( qui peut être chameleon, Clover ou ozmosis).


----------



## roipiotr (18 Mai 2015)

Au temps pour moi, c est un mac pro 1.1
Sur la plupart des forum  j entends que sur la série 7XXX il faut passer à 10.8
Franchement  je viens de payer 20euros pour passer sur lion, j espère que ta solution  va donner qqch. Mais je ne ai pas compris pour le framebooster


----------



## roipiotr (18 Mai 2015)

Comment j ai installé ma machine ? Tu veux dire comment j ai mis la carte graphique ?


----------



## zenelae (18 Mai 2015)

On reprend depuis zéro, car j'avais mal compris une info. 

donc si je comprend bien, ton mac est un mac officiel, ( les desktops datant de 2007). C'est un Mac Officiel, donc tu vas avoir un léger soucis. C'est à dire que sur un Mac Officiel, il ne faut pas utiliser un bootloader. Donc tu n'auras qu'une seule possibilité c'est d'installer un Kext (drivers) pour que ta carte soit reconnu. Tu aurais pu te diriger vers une carte comme la Nvidia gtx660 ou gtx295 qui est reconnu nativement ainsi qu'une carte gt220 à base de chipset Nvidia.

Donc je t'orientes vers la solution suivante :
Tutoriel d'utilisation de Kext wizard

il te faudra booter en mode sans échec (clic sur le lien) ICI

Je ne sais pas si cela marchera, car d'habitude nous travaillons un un Hackintosh et non un mac Officiel. 

Tiens moi au jus 
John


----------



## roipiotr (18 Mai 2015)

Re, j'ai essayé. Mais le mode sans echec donne rien. Et c'est peut être parce que je ne relache pas la touche maj au bon moment vu que j'ai pas d'écran, donc dois je simplement redémarrer avec la console?


----------



## zenelae (19 Mai 2015)

remet ta carte d'origine, si tu as ton écran fonctionnel, tu installes le kext avec celle-ci. Puis une fois que tu as fini ton installation, tu remet simplement ta nouvelle carte. Sinon il te faudra une carte vraiment compatible et cela sans rajout de kexts.


----------



## roipiotr (19 Mai 2015)

ça a pas fonctionné. J'ai téléchargé mac os 10.8 et je viens de voir que c'est pas compatible. je n'arrive même pas a le telecharger sur l'app store, je suis fou.


----------



## roipiotr (21 Mai 2015)

Hello, j'ai une derniere question. Supposons que j'installe Mac OS 10.8 est ce que ma 7300 va pouvoir fonctionner un minimum pour que je puisse installer les kext? Puis je le faire au préalable? 
Enfin voila, je me dis qu'en passant en 10.8.3 j'aurais surement les drivers. 
Si ça marche pas je laisse tomber, je l'échange contre une plus adaptée.


----------



## polyzargone (23 Mai 2015)

Salut 

Bon faudrait nous faire un petit topo sur la situation exacte :

• Quelle est la version d'OS X actuellement installée (et aussi le numéro exact, pas juste 10.8 ou 10.9 ou encore 10.10 mais plutôt 10.8.5 par exemple), ça a une grande importance sur la compatibilité (ou pas) du kext ATI7000Controller.kext. Les kexts c'est pas universel et en général, ça ne fonctionne pas tout seuls mais en parallèle avec d'autres, notamment AMDRadeonX4000.kext en ce qui concerne les séries 7xxxx d'AMD/ATI.

D'ailleurs, je note que tu parles d'ATI……kext et non de AMD………kext ce qui me fait penser qu'il s'agit d'un kext destiné à Lion ou aux premières versions de Mountain Lion.

Bref, il y a pas mal de raisons potentielles pour que ça foire .

• Quels sont les identifiants du périphérique : 0x683D (par exemple) et du fournisseur : 0x1002 (vraisemblablement puisque c'est une carte AMD/ATI). Ces informations sont disponibles dans À propos de ce Mac > Rapport système > Informations Système > Cartes vidéo / moniteurs.

En fonction de ces informations, il ne devrait pas être très compliqué de trouver (ou de modifier) un kext adapté à ta version d'OS X. Il restera à l'installer proprement grâce au lien que t'a fourni Zenelae et à toi Battlefield 3 

NB : Il faudra très probablement répéter l'opération à chaque MÀJ de l'OS. Ça ne posera pas problème avec Lion/ML/Mavericks mais pour Yosemite, si .


----------



## roipiotr (25 Mai 2015)

polyzargone a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Bon faudrait nous faire un petit topo sur la situation exacte :
> 
> ...




Salute, je suis sur mac os lion 10.7.5

 Fournisseur:
ATI (0x1002)

  Identifiant du périphérique:0x6819

Voilaaaa, sinon on m'a recommandé sur macbidouille d'installer mavericks, alors je galère en m'éparpillant, parce qu'apres avoir effectué toutes les étapes du tuto, l'ordinateur s'éteind en tentant de démarrer sur la clé. 

Donc si il y a moyen de pas trop bidouiller mon ordi, je veux bien ta solution. 
Je vais essayer de bricoler le kext d'apres les forum ce soir. Merci:


----------



## roipiotr (25 Mai 2015)

Re, juste une précision, c'est une faute de ma part, ce n'est pas un hackintosh mais un simple mac pro 1.1, je n'arrive plus a éditer le topic.

Sinon j'ai regardé les kext que j'ai installé récemment, et ils contienne tous deux le numéro 0x68191002. Je vais essayer de supprimer les infos que le type a rajouté, et de remplacer 0x68181002 par 0x68191002


----------



## roipiotr (25 Mai 2015)

Re encore, j'ai aussi installé le amdradeonx4000.kext en ajoutant le modele de ma carte. rien a faire, je n'arrive pas a booter que ça soit en hdmi ou en dvi/vga


----------



## polyzargone (25 Mai 2015)

Oui, j'avais compris qu'il s'agissait d'un vrai Mac 

Mais bon, c'est un peu du Hack en quelque sorte, du moins c'est très proche de ce que l'on fait avec .

Je me suis un peu renseigné et je crois que la seule solution serait de passer au minimum en 10.8.5 car je doute que Lion soit suffisamment récent pour "connaître" les Radeon HD 7xxx. Et lui ajouter des kexts prévus pour une version supérieure d'OS X ne me paraît pas une bonne idée du tout !  Pour Mountain Lion 10.8.5 (et pas au dessous), il n'y a pas de ATIRadeonX4000.kext dedans mais un AMDRadeonAccelerator.kext. Il faudra y ajouter les IDs 0x68191002 et aussi dans ATI7000Controller.kext

Après, je ne sais pas si les MacPro 1.1 acceptent Mountain Lion mais je pense que oui.

Ensuite, il y a bien la solution Mavericks mais c'est là que ça se complique car il faut bidouiller un peu (pas mal ) pour créer une clé USB d'installation qui ne t'enverra pas bouler. Mais je te confirme que sous Mavericks comme sur Yosemite, ta carte 0x68191002 est reconnue nativement ! Il n'y a rien à ajouter dans aucun kext.

Mais j'imagine que tu as déjà essayé quand tu parles de "apres avoir effectué toutes les étapes du tuto, l'ordinateur s'éteind en tentant de démarrer sur la clé.".

Sinon, et si ce n'est pas le tuto auquel tu fais référence, il y a ça.


----------



## roipiotr (25 Mai 2015)

polyzargone a dit:


> Oui, j'avais compris qu'il s'agissait d'un vrai Mac
> 
> Mais bon, c'est un peu du Hack en quelque sorte, du moins c'est très proche de ce que l'on fait avec .
> 
> ...




RE! j'ai réussi a passer sur 10.9 (tout court) la carte est pas reconnue, je vais tenter les kext, mais franchement j'hésite a faire une mise a jour vers la derniere version de l'OS. a va changer qqch? sachant que normalement a partir du 10.8.3 ça devrait marcher


----------



## roipiotr (25 Mai 2015)

Bon ça avance, la carte est détectée puisque les deux écrans s'allument. J'essaye en DVi ou hdmi ou les deux en même temps. Le probleme maintenant est qu'en dvi l'écran reste gris, tandis qu'en hdmi l'écran devient noir avec un petit carré blanc en haut a gauche, la souris s'affiche parfois et l'écran semble clignoter parfois. 
Je vois pas le probleme. J'ai lu sur internet qu'il fallait mettre : graphic enable = no
Mais il me semble que c'est pour chameleon.


----------



## roipiotr (26 Mai 2015)

Bon je craque, j'ai bien installé 
AMD7000controller.kext
AMDRadeonAccelerator.kext
AMDRadeonX4000.kext
ATI7000Controller.kext
Un zip de tous les kext modifiés
Tout ça avec kextwizard 0.2.2 :

_Effacer les kext a remplacer manuelement, vider la corbeille
_Reparer autorisation / restaurer cache systeme
_redémarrer
_Installer kext
_réparer autorisation / restaurer cache systeme
_redémarrer....... l'écran ne s'allume plus.

HOP je go time machine, et je reviens a l'étape ou les écrans s'allumaient.
ça me déprime

http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products_xl/159092/sapphire-radeon-hd-7850-dual-x-1gb.jpg


----------



## zenelae (27 Mai 2015)

Hello, je vois que tu n'as pas résolu ton soucis et cela est bien dommage. Comme dis Poly, en dessous de la 10.8.5.

Après si tu as une back up quasi fonctionnelle, tu n'as rien à perdre à tester en 10.10.3. sinon il faudra se pencher sur le soucis d'identificatio de la carte dans les Kext spécifique comme le précisait Poly.


----------



## roipiotr (27 Mai 2015)

zenelae a dit:


> Hello, je vois que tu n'as pas résolu ton soucis et cela est bien dommage. Comme dis Poly, en dessous de la 10.8.5.
> 
> Après si tu as une back up quasi fonctionnelle, tu n'as rien à perdre à tester en 10.10.3. sinon il faudra se pencher sur le soucis d'identificatio de la carte dans les Kext spécifique comme le précisait Poly.




Tu crois vraiment qu'entre maverick et yosemite il y aura une difference? En plus avec ma 7300 GT time machine bug trop, impossible de le lancer. 
Et niveau kext,  je m 'y connais pas assez pour les rendre compatible.....


----------



## roipiotr (28 Mai 2015)

J'ai trouvé comment acceder aux log : 




> 28/05/2015 00:35:18,690 com.apple.kextd[12]: WARNING - Invalid signature -67030 0xFFFFFFFFFFFEFA2A for kext "/System/Library/Extensions/ATI7000Controller.kext"
> 28/05/2015 00:35:18,708 com.apple.kextd[12]: /System/Library/Extensions/ATI7000Controller.kext - no compatible dependency found for com.apple.kext.AMDSupport.
> 28/05/2015 00:35:18,716 com.apple.kextd[12]: Can't load /System/Library/Extensions/ATI7000Controller.kext - failed to resolve dependencies.
> 28/05/2015 00:35:18,719 com.apple.kextd[12]: Load com.apple.kext.AMD7000Controller failed; removing personalities from kernel.
> ...


----------



## polyzargone (29 Mai 2015)

De retour 

Alors en principe, sous Mavericks 10.9.5, tu n'as rien à faire du tout. Pas de kexts trafiqués à installer, ceux de Mavericks doivent reconnaître nativement ta carte.

Il ne faut surtout pas installer/remplacer/modifier ceci :

AMD7000controller.kext
AMDRadeonAccelerator.kext
AMDRadeonX4000.kext
ATI7000Controller.kext

L'AMDRadeonAccelerator.kext et l'ATI7000Controller.kext sont dans le premier cas inutile et dans le second cas redondant puisqu’équivalent à AMD7000controller.kext. D'ailleurs, ces deux kexts n'existent tout simplement plus sous 10.9.5.

Les seuls AMD7000controller.kext et AMDRadeonX4000.kext suffisent et ils contiennent déjà les vendor/device ID de ta carte. Il faut donc virer AMDRadeonAccelerator.kext et ATI7000Controller.kext, *réparer les permissions et le cache système* avec Kext Wizard et normalement, c'est tout.

Maintenant, il est possible que tu aies quelques soucis en utilisant deux écrans simultanément et aussi que l'affichage n'apparaisse qu'une fois arrivé sur le bureau. Entre temps, tu risques de te retrouver avec un écran noir.

La solution sera peut-être de passer par cette astuce : Ajouter GraphicsEnabler=Yes (ou No) qui est effectivement normalement destiné à être utilisé avec Chameleon mais que tu peux quand même utiliser sur un vrai Mac.

Il faut modifier le fichier com.apple.Boot.plist qui se trouve à la racine de ton disque dans Bibliothèque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/

Là, tu le copie sur le bureau et tu en fais une copie en lieu sûr puis tu l'ouvre avec TextEdit par exemple et tu ajoute après ces deux lignes :

<key>Kernel Flags</key>
<string></string>

ceci :

<key>GraphicsEnabler</key>
<string>Yes</string>

ou

<key>GraphicsEnabler</key>
<string>No</string>

Exemple :







Tu sauvegarde et tu le recopie dans Bibliothèque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/ après avoir rentré ton mot de passe.

En cas de soucis, un démarrage sans extensions devrait te permettre de retourner sur le bureau et de remettre le fichier original à sa place.

Bien entendu, il va de soi qu'il faut travailler avec des sauvegardes et pas sur un système de production ou qui contient des données importantes. Le mieux est encore de faire des tests sur un disque différent ou externe.


----------



## roipiotr (31 Mai 2015)

polyzargone a dit:


> De retour
> 
> Alors en principe, sous Mavericks 10.9.5, tu n'as rien à faire du tout. Pas de kexts trafiqués à installer, ceux de Mavericks doivent reconnaître nativement ta carte.
> 
> ...




Wouaw merci je vais essayer ça de suite


----------



## roipiotr (31 Mai 2015)

polyzargone a dit:


> De retour
> 
> Alors en principe, sous Mavericks 10.9.5, tu n'as rien à faire du tout. Pas de kexts trafiqués à installer, ceux de Mavericks doivent reconnaître nativement ta carte.
> 
> ...







polyzargone a dit:


> De retour
> 
> Alors en principe, sous Mavericks 10.9.5, tu n'as rien à faire du tout. Pas de kexts trafiqués à installer, ceux de Mavericks doivent reconnaître nativement ta carte.
> 
> ...



Salut, juste que mon problème sous 10.9.5, c'est que la carte est reconnue, elle fonctionne... mais je n'ai qu'une résolution et de gros lag (et impossibilité de connecter ce deuxième écran). Surtout quand je boot en HDMI (avec un ou deux écrans) l'ordi ne démarre pas.
Je vais quand même essayer ton histoire mais je doute que ça règle mon problème dans l'absolu.


----------



## roipiotr (31 Mai 2015)

La carte graphique est reconnue  c'était juste qu'il fallait enlever la 7300 du spot 2 <3 <33333333


----------

